
Ask HN: What's your standpoint on “Domain hacks”? - lainon
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Domain_hack<p>Do you use Domain hacks?<p>do they make you look unprofessional if you&#x27;re using them on a business website?<p>etc.<p>What&#x27;s your relationship with Domain hacks?
======
dddddaviddddd
Depends on the target audience? Tech-savvy folks won't have any trouble but
some people will surely try putting a '.com' on the end.

Another consideration is the reliability of the TLD operator, if there are
residency requirements, stability on the rules and fees, etc.

